

Ask HN: a service that needs SMS - swah

I wanted to create a service that needs send SMS to people (Brazil). I know that Google Agenda, for example, has integration with some cellphone companies, so they provide these APIs to Google. But how could I, a no one with no BigCo behind me, do something like this?
======
hunterjrj
Take a look at CellTrust:

[http://www.celltrust.com/Products/SDKAPI/CellTrust-API-
Overv...](http://www.celltrust.com/Products/SDKAPI/CellTrust-API-
Overview.html)

I don't know if they have support for sending SMS to Brazil, but we did have
success with them here in Canada.

------
cmelbye
Twilio is great for that stuff. <http://twilio.com/>

------
jsgoecke
Give <http://tropo.com> a try. It also does voice, IM and Twitter along with
SMS.

~~~
swah
I wish there was some service that would allow me to send SMS for free, and
they could add a 30-char ad along...

~~~
vlbeta
<http://www.zeepmobile.com/> and <http://www.textmarks.com/>

Although I'm not sure if they support Brazilian carriers.

------
adrianwaj
<http://www.clickatell.com/>

~~~
swah
Surprisingly, this allows sending SMS to all operators in Brazil, and just
tested on mine. I wonder, how they did it? Did they have to contact each
operator and make a deal, or I'm missing something?

